

Troubleshooting distributed systems with minimal causal sequences [pdf] - ikneaddough
http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~rcs/research/sts.pdf

======
ikneaddough
repository here: [http://ucb-sts.github.io/sts/](http://ucb-
sts.github.io/sts/)

